# Identification Help Needed...



## Jewelman13 (Mar 26, 2016)

While out and about taking a hike in the woods, I came across this metal bicycle frame sitting next to a tree. I came closer to it and started digging around the leaves and found the rest of what's left of the bicycle. Incredible find regardless. The headbadge is half gone but somewhat there. I think this will be a future wall hanger art piece.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 27, 2016)

It's a bicycle made by Elbridge H Corson and called a Nashua





This information is taken from this website - http://www.frankthewelder.com/?p=1299

New England was a hot-bed of development.  Elbridge H. Corson for example was a bike racer, salesman and entrepreneur who lived in East Rochester, NH. He raced in the days of the high-bike and was at his prime when the safety was introduced.  He liked to ride from his home in Rochester to Boston with his daughter (so claimed) on weekends. It’s only 45 miles on today’s highways but I am sure it took most of the day. What is surprising that even though the roads were extremely primitive,  the average speed was nearly 10 mph.

E.H. was a cyclist first and foremost with salesmanship as a personal best . He actually “wrote the book” on how to ride one of the unusual American Star bicycles, the “star cyclists manual”. Quite unique in it’s design and also because it was the last gasp of the “Ordinary” configuration . The larger wheel was in the back of the bike which allowed insane stunts like riding down the Mt. Washington toll road and the steps of the capital building which would be impossible on a high wheel bike.

These types of stunts were what it took to sell bikes. Thankfully, we don’t have to resort to that today. To get an idea, Here is a Thomas A. Edison film from 1899.

One of the more popular forms of social media in 1900 was the sporting journals. Individuals would pen stories of their own adventures and submit them for publishing in monthly collections. Though many of the contributions chronicled exotic adventures, the most popular contained elements of familiarity to some of the readers and those were perhaps the most popular. It was at this that Elbridge excelled.   E.H. had a gift.

Some time before he abandoned the bicycle business to sell Armac motorcycles, E.H. (or someone) doctored this photograph of his factory in East Rochester, NH. (Take note of the sign.)



 


Her si a picture of a mens bike.....



He Died in 1933


----------



## catfish (Mar 27, 2016)

In that condition, I'd call it a "leaveitright". As in leave it right were you found it....


----------



## filmonger (Mar 27, 2016)

Here is a Crate for a featherstone from Corson's shop that a cabe member just purchased....LOL


----------



## Jewelman13 (Mar 27, 2016)

filmonger said:


> It's a bicycle made by Elbridge H Carson and called a Nashua
> 
> View attachment 299253
> 
> ...





That's fantastic!!! I found a little piece of bicycle history. I'm gonna to see if I can try to make a dimensional frame for this bicycle.


----------

